# VST3 Support



## AOK (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi.

Any possibility to make VST 3 being supported would be awesome <3 

I think you had issues with Steinberg API or SDK  license. But now isn't it free?

Please make it happen. :-)


----------



## WizardCM (Jul 14, 2019)

After confirming with a few team members, it should be possible now as our shipped builds are GPLv3 and so are the VST3 headers. It comes down to developing it. The main developer who worked on VST 2 support in OBS is quite busy and unable to work on VST 3 support at this time. We'd love to do it though. One person is looking into ways that would require less development and better compatibility (but comes with the downside of making OBS much larger), so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## StrikeDaMic (Apr 14, 2020)

I really need VST3 support. It's impossible to find a VST2 Pitch Shifter that doesn't crash OBS :(


----------



## myObs388 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ooops, no wonder I start getting crash when adding VST2 plugin (OBS 25.0.4)


----------



## AOK (May 14, 2020)

WizardCM said:


> After confirming with a few team members, it should be possible now as our shipped builds are GPLv3 and so are the VST3 headers. It comes down to developing it. The main developer who worked on VST 2 support in OBS is quite busy and unable to work on VST 3 support at this time. We'd love to do it though. One person is looking into ways that would require less development and better compatibility (but comes with the downside of making OBS much larger), so we'll see how that goes.



OK after almost a year... Any progress.... And I don't really care if OBS gets bigger as long as the implementation is stable. The best VST plugins are really written only in VST3 these days. And internet gets faster and SSDs cheaper.


----------



## Mill5 (May 14, 2020)

I'll start by saying that I love OBS Studio and appreciate all of the hard work! But, I have the same question here, is there any new news on the front of VST3 compatability? 

I'm currently looking for dynamics plugins since ReaComp has decided to not allow OBS Studio to open for the second time (not to mention I don't love the ReaPlugs). VST2 plugins with great audio quality and consistent functionality within Studio are hard to come by. I'm hoping I can find an affordable limiter tonight but will keep my fingers crossed for VST3.


----------



## RockNRollGeek (May 17, 2020)

+1 for this. Kills me that OBS still has no VST3 support.


----------



## mavkeysound (Sep 11, 2020)

OBS Music Edition has VS73 SUPPORT!! https://github.com/pkviet/obs-studio/releases


----------



## RockNRollGeek (Oct 8, 2020)

mavkeysound said:


> OBS Music Edition has VS73 SUPPORT!! https://github.com/pkviet/obs-studio/releases


Not quite. All that fork does is just integrate andersama's 0.1 vst plugin, which you can just download and add to your obs yourself. It's not native VST3 support.


----------



## phcorrigan (Nov 15, 2020)

RockNRollGeek said:


> Not quite. All that fork does is just integrate andersama's 0.1 vst plugin, which you can just download and add to your obs yourself. It's not native VST3 support.



Where is this plugin available? I couldn't find it on Github.

Thanks.


----------



## EineAlteOma (Jan 27, 2021)

Just wanted to push this thread to remind the team that VST3 Support is crucial, especially nowadays that newcomer developers don't get an official license to develop VST2 anymore there will be less and less innovation in VST2. I'd also say that this is more important than adding new video features, even more important than fixing certain bugs, because it will just lift up the whole audio part of video production back to the modern age.


----------



## Jonahan (Mar 2, 2021)

It's fairly impossible to find plugins now that are usable in OBS. Almost EVERYTHING out there has been updated to VST3, and it's not like OBS will even say, "Sorry, can't do it." It just tries, locks up, and requires manual shutdown of all OBS processes, then manual deleting of the recently installed VST3 plugin. 

I love OBS, and I love that it's free. But at this point, it might as well NOT have VST support, because nobody ELSE is supporting VST 2.x anymore. (Or at least that's what it feels like after 4 straight hours of trying to find a free VST 2.x reverb plugin.)


----------



## RockNRollGeek (Mar 12, 2021)

By the way, for anyone interested, there is already a page for this feature request already on the official OBS ideas page, it just needs your upvotes! Check out https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/75/add-vst-3-x-support and make sure to click the vote tally to add on your upvote and support for this feature, to potentially help prioritize it more :)


----------



## H4ndy (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's the current situation with VST3 support in OBS Studio:

VST3 is technically possible as the license for it is now compatible with OBS' GPL license
You can use Andersama's VST3 plugin already to add VST3 support to your OBS Studio
You can use pkv's OBS Music Edition, which has the plugin above included
You can upvote the feature request at our Ideas page for native support in OBS - while we see the need for it, we currently have no developer available who wants to implement it. Code submissions are welcome!
This thread is now locked. All known information is linked above and we will update this post if anything changes.


----------

